# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Любовь ли это, или Страсть?

## Irina

_...Я часто задумываюсь над тем, какая сила толкает меня к человеку который является «объектом» моей любви. Откуда во мне появляется страстное, почти неистрибимое желание быть всегда рядом? Почему я страдаю от одиночества, если мы не вместе, и в то же время восторженно, как дитя, радуюсь кратковременным, но обоюдным увлечением друг другом?..._

*Как отличить любовь от страсти?*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ой, Ирина, страсть-это когда ты хочешь его целовать, обнимать и всякие другие приятные физические действия.......
а любовь....мм....это когда даже находясь рядом с человеком, тебе лишь хочется чтобы так было всегда...хоть даже без прикосновения, поцелуев и тд  и тп

----------


## Irina

Согласна.  Любовь может со временем быть без страсти, но вот может ли быть страсть без любви?

----------


## HARON

> Любовь может со временем быть без страсти, но вот может ли быть страсть без любви?


Страсть без любви может быть только если одному из индивидумов пофигу "кого, где и как"!

----------


## ПаранойА

*[Blood_DeMah]*, согласна с Вами)
Любовь это когда просто можно вместе помолчать в обнимку. И это молчание не кажется напряженным.

----------


## брюNETка

*Начальная стадия любви - это влюблённость, эйфория, страсть...потом всё это постепенно утихает,остаётся любовь,но такая тихая,спокойная.
Страсть - это та же эйфория,но через какое-то время всё утихает и не чувствуешь к человеку совершенно ничего.

Это я к тому, что нужно время,чтобы удостоверится страсть это или любовь.*

----------


## Irina

> Это я к тому, что нужно время,чтобы удостоверится страсть это или любовь.


Согласна, но  иногда нужно слишком много времени чтобы понять это. Наделаешь глупостей и назад уже пути нет.

----------


## vova230

> Согласна, но  иногда нужно слишком много времени чтобы понять это. Наделаешь глупостей и назад уже пути нет.


Всегда можно попытаться исправить прошлые ошибки, если это любовь. А если еще и обоюдная тогда вообще проблем нет.

----------

